# Is This Dropsy?



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Please Look At This!*

*My fish (black moor) is on the bottom of the tank, and is swimming with a loss of energy; but his eyes aren't bulging, his scales aren't puffed out, etc. Is it dropsy, or ... :rip:  *


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Does not sound like it. Do a large water change. How big is your tank? And how long has it been up and running?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

do you know your water params for ammonia, nirite and nitrate and ph?
It is probably water quality so test FIRST then do a big waterchange.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I tested the water, and the amonia is fine, and then I did a big water change. I hope he gets better! Thanks for everyones help! :console:*


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

what about nitrites and nitrates?


----------

